# Calentamiento por induccion



## gabrielz1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola comunidad.
Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar en armar un calentador por induccion magnetica.
gracias


----------



## heli (Feb 13, 2007)

Mira aquí:
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=1269
Hay calentadores por inducción sencillos y que funcionan.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola a todos..auque en este foro no pasa nadie desde hace un año espero que alguien lea esto...

Estoy tratando de hacer un calentador por inducción con el fin de fundir metales..desde plomo hasta hierro..pero la verdad es que no tengo idea de un posible circuito..solo se que para que funcione se necesita corriente alterna de alta frecuencia...y ese es mi problema como lograrla..

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Cuando te refieres a metal, que necesitas? Acero, hierro, aluminio, hierro forjado?


----------



## ciri (Feb 9, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando te refieres a metal, que necesitas ? Acero, hierro, aluminio, hierro forjado?



Claro, tendría que pensar desde un principio, con qué temperaturas querés trabajar, o con que metales y ver las temperaturas de esos metales...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

Elvis, te paso datos sacados de un manual en el capitulo hornos de induccion.

Para hornos de acero con capacidad de 200kg se necesita un generador de 100kW y funde en 65 minutos. ( frecuencia de trabajo 1kHz)

Supongo que vas a trabajar con cantidades menores, Si el rendimiento se conservara, para fundir 1kg de acero en 20min  necesitarias un generador de 1.6 kW , subiendo la frecuencia podria mejorar el rendimiento, pero no esperes mejoras monstruosas, la potencia siempre va a ser importante, salvo que quieras fundir una tuerca.

Tiene tambien una tabla de rendimientos energeticos con otros metales:
Acero   - 1600° - 650 kWh/ton
Fundicion de hierro - 1650° - 800 kWh/ton
Cobre  - 1080°  - 500 kWh/ton
Bronce - 900°   - 450 kWh/ton
Zinc     - 420°   - 150 kWh/ton
Plomo  - 325°   - 60 kWh/ton
Estaño - 232°   - 40 kWh/ton


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ufff si que necesitas potencia de la buena! de donde la vas a sacar? de la bobina de tesla? jejejeje


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 9, 2008)

Jaja! ni idea de donde voy a sacar tanta potencia!..De algun reactor nuclear que encuentre tirado por ahi o de mi organizacion terrorista local!..
Y eso no es todo..en mi casa me matan si conecto algo asi...Por Dios! no quisiera ver la factura del consumo electrico a fin de mes!

Claro en eso ya pense..
Y segun Wikipedia para fundir los siguentes metales necesito las sigueintes Tº :

Plomo: 327,46°C
Magnesio: 650ºC
Aluminio: 660°C
Plata: 961,78 ºC
Bronce: 830 a 1020 ºC
Cobre: 1.083 °C
Hierro: 1539 °C
Tungsteno: 3422°C
Uranio: 1132°C
Plutonio: 640ºC

Y pensando un poco mejor dejar de lado lo de fundir Hierro..con fundir Cobre me basta y me sobra 

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## JV (Feb 9, 2008)

Algo asi te serviria?







SI manejas ingles esta muy bueno el sitio:

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html

Saludos..


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 10, 2008)

Gracias por tu ayuda JV!
No manejo mucho el ingles
..pero el traductor de Google si..
Eso es lo que estaba buscando..bueno..incrementando un poco los valores de cada componecte..ya podre lograr fundir algo mas 

Pero cual de todos esos diseños tengo que usar?
Alguien podria decirme?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Uihcccccc!Si que funciona! Que increible, poner una tuerca de 2 cm de ancho al rojo vivo en 45 segundos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Elvis! Me quieres volver LOCO, esa foto de la tuerca la habías publicado tu unos días atrás

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/multiplicador-voltaje-alimentar-amplificador-9631/


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 10, 2008)

Jajaja..si *Fogonazo*
El único motivo por el que pregunto acá es por que no me gusta mezclar los temas..y por no poder crear un tema como este...(Moderación)
El que puso la misma foto que yo fue *JV*

Además vos solo me dijiste que era ese dispositivo y sus usos industriales..pero no me nombraste ningún circuito ni nada de eso...De todos modos me ayudaste a saber que era eso..jaja!

Vos sabes que todo lo que pregunto en el foro es para una posterior construcción..ya te habrás dado cuenta que siempre estoy metido en temas donde se hable sobre alto voltaje..alta tensión y esas cosas raras...

Agradecería mas ayuda


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Si me di cuenta que lo tuyo es alta tension, pero ten cuidado: creo que mejor me quedo con mis 5 y 12 volt


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 10, 2008)

Si tan solo pudiera *Anthony* Pero cuando me meti en el tema de la electronica loprimero que conci fue los generadores de alta tension y esas cosas..Y se muy bien el riezgo que corro trabajando con estas cosas pero bueno..

Todo sea por la ciencia!

Encontre esto y quisiera saber si puedo usarlo como generador de alta frecuencia en el calentador por induccion..

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tienes una fuente de continua de 5 KiloVoltios?


----------



## JV (Feb 10, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> El que puso la misma foto que yo fue *JV*



No recordaba de donde habia sacado esa pagina. Los años pasan y la memoria no es lo que era   

Saludos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Ese es de una maquina de soldar plastico, se usan frecuencias mas altas que para el calentamiento de metales, esa pareceria ser de ~4MHz

Por los 5kV de placa, esa maquina podria estar usando valvulas de transmision tipo las TB4/1500 o TB5/2500.

Primero imagina como serian y despues mira el link
http://midwest-ham-l.igorscomputers...wer-triode~transmitter-tube~philips-TB5-2500/

Despues mira el precio
http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/Pr...TB5/2500/7092&R=866-0041&sid=47AE3E805ED5617F


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2008)

Si el precio es alto, pero ! Que buen descuento te hacen si compras mas de 100 ¡

Esa valvula necesita un buen rectificador, tambien a valvula

YouTube - Mercury Arc rectifier


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 13, 2008)

Q es eso?

Yo lo unico que deseo es una simple "maquinita" que por induccion sea capaz de calentar metal y llevarlo hasta su punto de fusion..No entendi nada de lo que me dijeron..jaja!
Y tenes razon *Anthony* no se de donde voy a sacar un fuente de alimentacion de 5KV...de mi tesla nuevamente..jaja!
No mire bien el esquema por eso lo postee...

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

Eso que parece un globo aerostatico es una valvula rectificadora y lo que ves que parece que esta hirviendo, es mercurio hirviendo.
La luminiscencia es la corriente circulante en forma de plasma.

http://www.tubecollector.org/150-6g.htm

Y te garantizo que si vieras funcionando una de estas te olvidas de las bobinas de tesla


----------



## electron84 (Feb 13, 2008)

Estimados : estoy haciendo exactamente lo mismo, pero la diferencia es que quiero llevar el calor a aproximadamente 700°C, para eso voy a ocupar un variador de frecuencia que me va a entregar 220 Vac, 10A  y la frecuencia que yo estime, ademas se va a calentar una barra de acero de 1 metro de largo y 10mm de ancho , ahora lo que necesito es hacer el calculo de la bobina, el numero de espiras, la resistencia a ocupar, la capacidad y no se que mas, es por eso que pido ayuda, gracias y adiós.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

Porque supones que con 2.2kW te va a alcanzar para superar las perdidas por radiacion y calentar la barra en un tiempo razonable ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

Y ademas 1 M de largo !.

Habria que aislar termicamente todo muy bien para lograr concentrar el calor.

¿ Es necesario calentar toda la barra o podria ser por sectores ?

No saque ningun tipo de cuenta, pero (Intuitivamente) me parece que 2.2 KW en un poco escaso.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

Tomando calor especifico del hierro 0.113 [cal/ gr °C] y peso especifico 7.8 kg/dm3 me da que para aumentarle 700° la temperatura a la barra completa hacen falta 203000 Joules.
Si se quisiera hacerlo en 60" se necesitarian 3.4 kW, si fueran 5' bajaria a 680W.  Pero eso es sin perdidas de ningun tipo.

Como las perdidas por radiacion son altas y ademas estan las perdidas en la bobina y el hecho que la barra no va a absorber toda la energia restante, con suerte el rendimiento podra ser de 10% (y creo que le estoy dando demasiado) ==> haran falta de 6.8 a 34kW para calentar de 1 a 5 minutos.

Normalmente las barras se procesan en zonas chicas y a frecuencias altas, para que el calentamiento sea mayor en el exterior por efecto skin, ahi sera menor la potencia necesaria y con 2.2kW podria andar, pero si se pretende ir haciendo avanzar la barra para procesarla completa se va a tener que ir tan despacio que va a demorar un siglo.


----------



## marci290 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hola amigo Eduardo, si tuvieras algun circuito o diagrama de inducción magnética  ,quisiera uno de 2kW para fundir metales pero solo en pequeñas cantidades, te lo agradeceria mucho, gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 17, 2008)

Circuito no tengo.
Lo que te puedo ofrecer es un documento que tiene algunos años sobre calentamiento por RF, donde si bien de ahi no vas a sacar nada directo para fabricar, explica el proceso y da formulas para el dimensionamiento.

Los procesos de calentamiento son muy costosos en terminos energeticos, y en general se piensa que la potencia necesaria va a ser mucho menor que la real.
Un dato interesante que figura en ese documento es la potencia necesaria para soldar un inserto a una herramienta de torno en 20" ,  se trabaja a 10kHz porque se necesita profundidad de penetracion, bobina de UNA espira y una potencia de 16kW.

Para fundir metales se trabaja con frecuencias mas bajas, de algunos kHz, pero la potencia sigue siendo muuuy alta.


----------



## electron84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Estimados : les comento, la alimentación es de un variador de frecuencia, el voltaje de salida es variable por lo cual necesito una estimación de éste, la frecuencia máxima de salida es de 650Hz, la bobina es de cobre de 8mm, tiene 28 espiras, una longitud de 20cm aproximadamente y un diametro de 3,5cm , para ello necesito hacer un diagrama de conexión, determinar la resistencia y además el valor del condensador, necesito toda la ayuda posible, muchas gracias.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 20, 2008)

Acá les dejo esta pagina..esta llena de información sobre calentamiento por induccion..muy buena!  

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/electricityinduction.htm


----------



## El nombre (Feb 20, 2008)

Visto rapidamente ( y con mis gafas de culo de vaso que no veo un burro a tres pasos) suena a un circuito resonante.

¿Me he perdido o estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 20, 2008)

Si, es un circuito resonante LC
El cual utiliza Corrientes de Foucault para calentar materiales ferricos..bajo el proceso natural de resonancia de dicho circuito...

Resumiendo..permite elevar muy rapidamente la temperatura de un metal sin necesidad de contacto..Lo cual es muy utilizado en la industria por elemplo, para no contaminar ciertos materiales..o para cocinar..y muchas otras cosas mas...


----------



## electron84 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bueno eso es lo que voy a hacer, solo voy a probar o llevar a la practica con los datos que tengo, pero aún no se dimensionar los condensadores ni las resistencias, asi que voy a dimensionar según los encontrados en la web.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Otra vez yo hablando en foros que parecen olvidados!..Jeje!

Como habia abandonado mi proyecto del calentador por induccion no pregunte ni recomende mas nada!

Pero aca encontre nuevamente algo!..El diagrama de un circuito de calentamiento por induccion..y tengo una duda!

Como puede verce el funcionamiento basico lo produce un oscilador de alta frecuencia formado por esos componentes que no se que son!..los q tienen la letra M..alguien puede decirme que son y cuales podria utilizar?

Gracias desde ya!
Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Son: MOSFET
Transistores de efecto de campo de potencia


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracias fogonazo! 

Pero cual puedo usar?
Supuse que eran Mosfets porque hablaba mucho de eso el documento de donde lo saque..pero mejor preguntar!

Un saludo!


----------



## Igorete (Abr 7, 2008)

Elvis! vengo siguiendo de cerca esto que estás llevando adelante, tienes alguna foto de lo que estás haciendo?
Me interesa porque tengo que hacer lo mismo ya que en mi locacion no cuento con propano y en cuanto a la electricidad no hay restriccones.
A esto se le suma que no manejo este tipo de circuitos  , pero esto lo suplo con mucha voluntad   .
gracias!


----------



## Germayu (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Estoy haciendo unas pruebas para calentar un plástico que tiene partículas de hierro  de tamaño micromilímetros, mis conocimientos son mas de materiales plásticos que de magnetísmo y me estoy encontrando con muchas dificultades. Tengo un horno de inducción de de alta fracuencia 400KHz y una portencia de 3.5 KW.

¿Para esa frecuencia y potencia son adecuadas ese tipo y tamaño de partículas?  

Cualquier información sobre este tema me será de ayuda

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola Germayu,  
El hierro se calienta debido a corrientes parasitas, y con ese tamaño de particulas es bastante probable que te estes quedando bastante corto con la frecuencia.
El plastico se calienta debido a perdidas dielectrictas, y se usan frecuencias que van de 10MHz a varios GHz.


----------



## Germayu (Abr 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias,

La unica manera que tengo de inducir campo magnetico es con este horno de inducción de 450KHz, entonces entiendo que debería mezclar el plástico con particulas grandes de mm, no?, ¿exite alguna manera de relacioner el tamaño de partículas con la frecuencia necesaría para que se calienten?¿de que manera afecta la potencia del horno a la inducción de las partícuñas?

un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2008)

Calentar directamente las particulas lo veo bastante dificil a esa frecuencia, por supuesto que siempre 'algo' se calienta, y a mayor potencia disponible (mayor intensidad) mas se va a calentar. Ahora que te alcance ya es otro tema  

El ferrite es precisamente hierro pulverizado con un aglutinante (como tu problema) , y precisamente se lo usa para nucleos de bobinas.
Como las particulas estan aisladas, la corriente inducida es solo en la particula, y al ser microscopica son despreciables  -->  si no es de manera indirecta (otro material se calienta y transmite  el calor por radiacion o  contacto)  no creo que llegues a derretir el plastico con 450kHz.

Medio en broma y medio en serio, si las piezas son chicas metelas en un horno de microondas  ;-)


----------



## Germayu (Abr 9, 2008)

No quiero derretir el plastico, la intención es que las particulas se calienten y al estar dispersadas dentro del plástico calienten a este por contacto hasta unos 50-60 ºC. Intentaré probar co particulas más grnades y buscar un horno que me de más potencia.

Creo q las mezclas de plastico-particules son bastante chicas porque las hacemos entre dos chicas, jajajaj

Gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## David290670 (Abr 19, 2008)

Me hace falta los esquemas electrónicos de una hornilla de inducción magnética para cocinar alimentos.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 24, 2008)

Mmm..Yo de cocina se tanto como un político de honestidad   

A que temperatura debería calentar el recipiente el hornillo?..Tenes alguna idea..De esa forma voy a poder calcular la potencia que debe poseer el Calentador..


Un saludo!


----------



## LU2EQN (Jul 14, 2008)

Permiso,salu2 a todos soy nuevo en el foro y humildemente se me ocurre que se podría usar como exitador para el proyecto del calentador por inducción una fuente de PC ya que es capaz de entregar unos cuantos amperes en baja tensión y a una frecuencia de unos 35 Khz.fijense el circuito de las mismas antes de la rectificacion onda completa que usa diodos rápidos de varios amperes.
Saludos
Quique


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 14, 2008)

La idea esta perfecta..pero esos cuantos amperes que decis que la fuente entrega lo hace justamente a la salida donde tan solo hay como maximo 12V..Los cuales no en todos los casos son utiles..Ademas que la fuente entregue 15A a la salida no quiere decir que los consuma de igual modo..La fuente Amplifica ademas de trasformar 220Vca en 12, 5, 3,3 etc...Un fuente tan solo consume 3A y el fusible por lo general soporta picos de corriente de hasta 5A
La verdad nunca pude ver esos diodos..simplemente se ven los 4 diodos NP tipicos que rectifican por comleto la onda..De existir dichos diodos no le veo utilidad en la fuente ya que lo unico que se require es rectificar por completo las onadas que son aplicadas a los transistores de potencia que elevan y modulan el amperaje y la potencia y mucho menos si son diodos rapidos..Osea donde se generan 35Khz en una fuente que tan solo en el lugar donde estan esos supuestos diodos tan solo tiene que rectificar 50Hz?..La verdad no entiendo nada..Ni para que generar 35Khz ni porque rectificar media onda si en realidad se necesita rectificar una onda completa..De todos modos no invalido tu afirmación, es más me gustaria que me muestres por favor un foto de tu fuente..Espero las fotos o una explicación 
Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## LU2EQN (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola Elvis,entiendo tu inquietud y en parte paso a responderte solo que lo haré muy brevemente dado el espacio reducido para hacerlo.
Las fuentes de PC son las que se denominan fuentes Switching trabajan rectificando la tensión de línea con la que alimentan un circuito oscilador que trabaja por encima de los 30 Khz (estos no tienen nada que ver con los 50 c/s de la linea de 220V) a 30 Khz los materiales del nucleo reductor de tensión del transformador no pueden ser de hierro silicio pues se satura calentando y no rindiendo por eso usa transformadores con núcleo de ferrite aptos para esas frecuencias ,el rendimiento asi es mayor con menor cantidad de espiras tanto en primario como en secundario.

El secundario entrega tensiones de aproximadamente 12 volt en alterna pero no a 50 c/s sino a mas de 30 Khz. y de 5 volt a la misma frecuencia.ahora si desarmas uno verás que el primario esta hecho con pocas vueltas de alambre de 1mm de espesor y los secundarios mucho menos todavía solo que son 4 alambres en paralelo para 5 volt y 2 para 12 volt.Aquí está tu respuesta lo hacen así para tener mas sección de alambre y poder manejar mas corriente.
Paso a la cc que igual no nos interesa para el proyecto pero te lo explico,los diodos rectificadores deben ser rapidos o ultra rapidos dado que los comunes de silicio no responden a frecuencias de 30 Khz.Los verás motados en un disipador puesto que son capaces de entregar 5Volt a 20Amperes y 12 Volt a 10 Amperes o más.

El tema de la regulación y el oscilador de 30 Khz lo maneja un integrado TL494 que es un modulador de ancho de pulso completo y especialmente diseñado para ese fin hay otros similares.Si queres mas información buscá en internet circuitos de fuentes de PC hay mucha bibliografia al respecto.
(Yo usé este tipo de integrado en la fabricacion de un transmisor de Amplitud Modulada modulado por ancho de pulso y cuya etapa final era un transistor mosfet en clase E).
Mi idea es tomar la señal antes de los rectificadores para atacar un mosfet alimentado con 220V de CC rectificado aparte de la línea con lo que exitaría una bobina de trabajo que resuene a 30 Khz.
No sé si fuí claro, te lo simplifico así ,en una fuente de PC tenes Alta frecuencia que es lo que necesitás (por el tema de la bobina de trabajo )la tensión que extraes estará siempre regulada por el tl494 la fuente nunca te va a entregar mas potencia que la que indica en la caja.pero si te sirve como exitadora,con alta frecuencia logras usar menor capacidad y menor cantidad de vueltas en la bobina de trabajo tené en cuenta también que no trabajas con formas de onda senoidales sino cuadradas *además está todo armado y es barata*.

Comentame si necesitas alguna aclaración mas.

Elvis algo mas éste tipo de fuentes hoy lo encontrás en las lámparas de bajo consumo, en los cargadores de los celulares y en todo aparato moderno de electrónica, el tema es que se reduce el peso por usar transformadores con pequeño núcleo y de menores pérdidas aumentando el rendimiento de las fuentes, si lees del tema verás que una fuente común no supera el 40% de rendimiento contra estas que están en un 80 a 90%.

Salu2
Quique


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 15, 2008)

Ops: Como te habrás dado cuenta ninguno de los dos estaba pensando en la misma parte de..jeje!..yo me dedico a reparar fuentes de PC y jamás se me hubiera ocurrido usar esta parte del circuito..jejeje!
Gracias por la información de todos modos..algunas cosas no sabia por que eran asi..Yo estoy acostumbrado a llamar a esos diodos barrera de diodos..pense que estabas hablando del puente rectificador del circuito primario..el que alimenta a toda la fuente..jeje..te habras dado cuenta de que estaba confundido..pero de todos modos no me convence ésta opción..mira ésto si es un calentador por inducción, calentador de 2KW de potencia.
Hace mucho que tengo éste diagrama y siempre me olvido de postearlo

Un saludo!


----------



## LU2EQN (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola Elvis,bueno si analizas el circuito que me muestras verás que es justo eso una fuenta conmutada o switching trabaja generando una onda cuadrada solo que seteas la parte pwm para un 50% y regulas el oscilador del integrado tl494 a la frecuencia que quieres con R3 con R1 el ancho de pulso(idem circuito fuente PC)
En una fuente de PC llegarías a tener el circuito hasta la salida de T1,solo te faltarían los Mosfet y los diodos ultra-rápidos que actúan de protección allí figuran como MUR4100 (los de rectificación de la fuente de PC en este caso no sirven por las tensiones no por la rapidez ojo.)de todas maneras investiga en los datashet de los mismo a veces te llevas sorpresas.
De una fuente de PC si no la quieres usar como está,poder obtener el TL494 y T1 o por lo menos el núcleo para realizarlo,ojo al desarmar el núcleo es muy frájil,si lo quieres desarmar para bobinarlo sumerjelo en agua fría y ponlo a calentar en un tacho hasta ebullición por unos minutos ,luego lo dejas enfriar hasta temperatura ambiente y alli podrás con suerte despegar la I de la E fijate que tiene un papel separador que al armar tienes que respetar.Otra cosa observa como está debanado el primario y el secundario y verás que no está hecho en forma convensional,tiene otra forma para mayor rendimiento.
Notarás que el tema da para muchisimo más.En esas fuentes tenés un montón de material para simplificar la cosa.
Suerte y adelante con el proyecto.
Salu2
Quique(LU2EQN)


----------



## carlos-daza (Sep 4, 2008)

Saludos amigos, les hago una pregunta, el calentador por inducción sirve tambien para materia organica, o sea madera , alimentos , etc , gracias ( me quito el sombrero ante ustedes que fuente del conocimiento tan grande  es este foro )


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 4, 2008)

El calentador por induccion calienta materiales ferricos solamente..Y estos materiales son los que transfieren el calor a los alimentos..Los alimentos por si solos no pueden ser calentados

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2008)

Por la frecuencia con que se trabaja se pueden calentar solo metales (Incluso no ferrosos), si quieres calentar comida, orgánicos u otras cosas por el estilo habrá que elevar la frecuencia (Horno a microondas)
No se puede calentar algo que no sea metálico o que no contenga humedad.


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 4, 2008)

Aver aver..Como es eso?Si el horno utiliza corrientes parasitas?Como es posible que caliente alimentos?Y en que se parece al funcionamiento de un microondas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2008)

El parecido esta en que ambos someten a lo que quieres calentar a un campo electromagnético alterno y aquí se acabo el parecido.

Uno calienta por el efecto de las corrientes parásitas y el otro por agitación molecular.


----------



## fortunacnc (Nov 10, 2009)

Soy nuevo en el foro y llego hasta acá por lo siguiente , estoy reparando unos ejes , éstos tienen montados rodamientos , los rodamientos estan ajustados por un anillo que se instala a unos 650 grados centigrados ( dilatado) y al contraerse si fija al eje no permitiendo que el rodamiento se mueva entre el tope fijo en el eje y el anillo, hasta ahora los quito con un soplete de acetileno , pero es muy lento y como también se calienta el eje es muy dificil quitarlo, si lo haga con un calentador por corrientes parásitas de alta frecuencia sería muy rápido y como caliente desde afuera hacia adentro no se calentaría el eje y por lo tanto sería muy facial remover éstos rodamientos.


----------



## isidrofern (Nov 12, 2009)

Ante todo saludos, soy nuevo.
En el comercio venden cocinas de inducion baratas, al rededor de 40 euros.
¿Podrian estas usarse modificando solo la bobina?
¿Alguien lo ha hecho, o lo ha encontrado en internet?
He estado buscando y nadie menciona  haber usado la electronica de estas, supongo que serian a base de un semipuente de IGBT y su controlador.


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 5, 2009)

Trabajé en una fundición con hornos de inducción que tienen el ingenioso principio éste, pero la idea es hacer con un par de espiras de cobre, alguien se anima a ir haciendo uno? Voy a empezar, estoy buscando circuitos, que sea mas o menos elaborado, si alguien quiere, QUE SE PRENDA AL PROYECTO!!! ya que me parece sumamente interesante, espero respuestas !


----------



## isidrofern (Dic 19, 2009)

Mi intención es transformar una cocina de induccion en un horno de inducción para experimentar.
He comprado una barata por 33€, y lo primero que he hecho es desarmarla para vislumbrar el esquema.
Es es un conversor Quasi-resonant (Según la nota técnica, donde se hace una completa introducción y aparece un esquema similar). con un IGBT y un microcontrolador que entre otras funciones gobierna al IGBT.
Mis dudas seria como adaptar una bobina de pocas espiras. La original es una espiral plana de 29 vueltas y un diámetro de unos 20 cm, y se mantenga la frecuencia de operación. supongo de 20-25 KHz


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

Si cambias la bobina muy posiblemente desajustes el sistema resonante.

¿ Tienes el circuito ?


----------



## isidrofern (Dic 19, 2009)

Lo tengo hackeado en sucio, pero es muy similar al de la figura 15-18 del documento adjunto.
Incorporaría el filtro entrada y el microcontrolador. Este sensa la intensidad de el ventilador, la intensidad total y las temperatura del IGBT, dela encimera y controla al IGBT.
Si interesa puedo escanear el dibujo y algunas fotos.
Podría calcular el valor de la inductancia de la espiral a partir de sus dimensiones. el condensador es conocido

Ver el archivo adjunto 26922


----------



## chucky.122 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola , vi éste calentamiento por inducción y me parece una brillante idea para hacer un pequeño proyecto que tengo, necesito hacer ésta máquina pero con menor potencia, mucho menos porque es solo para calentar una espátula para la cera, ésta espátula se tiene que calentar unos 60 ºC , ¿ Cómo podría hacer ésta máquina para que caliente a esa temperatura ?


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Jun 27, 2011)

Ya lleva casi 3 años que nadie visita éste foro, pero encontré una página donde me dan el diagrama completo de horno por inducción

Induction heating III. with IGBT


----------



## Nikolasbojo (Nov 9, 2011)

Buenas buenas
Yo encontré un proyectito un poco mas poderoso y mas sofisticado, pero no puedo descular el final del circuito(donde va la bobina de inducción, y el transformador como es??) si alguien sabe por favor ayuda!!!

http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/calinduc/calinduc.htm

Saludos


----------



## McCartneyMx (Ene 25, 2012)

Aunque el tema ya es algo viejo, me he dado cuenta que aquí hay gente que me puede ayudar. Necesito hacer un proyecto para calentar un recipiente de acero de 1m cubico. La idea es calentarlo a una temperatura de aproximadamente 500 grados celsius para tratar materiales que se encuentran dentro de este recipiente. ¿Cuanta energía (KW) necesitaria para calentar este vaso, y en que frecuencia sería la mejor opción? El grosor del recipiente es de aprox. 1 pulgada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2012)

McCartneyMx dijo:


> Aunque el tema ya es algo viejo, me he dado cuenta que aquí hay gente que me puede ayudar. Necesito hacer un proyecto para calentar un recipiente de acero de 1m cubico. La idea es calentarlo a una temperatura de aproximadamente 500 grados celsius para tratar materiales que se encuentran dentro de este recipiente. ¿Cuanta energía (KW) necesitaria para calentar este vaso, y en que frecuencia sería la mejor opción? El grosor del recipiente es de aprox. 1 pulgada.



No es tan fácil.
Necesitas conocer además del volumen interno, el volumen del contenedor, el calor específico del acero inoxidable del contenedor, el calor específico del contenido y el tiempo en el que se debe calentar. No es lo mismo calentar ese volumen en 24h que en 1h.


----------



## McCartneyMx (Ene 25, 2012)

El calor especifico del acero es 510 J/(Kg-K°). El volumen es de 1 m cubico. El tiempo aprox 1 hora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es tan fácil.
> Necesitas conocer además del volumen interno, el volumen del contenedor, el calor específico del acero inoxidable del contenedor, el calor específico del contenido y el tiempo en el que se debe calentar. No es lo mismo calentar ese volumen en 24h que en 1h.



Volumen del Contenedor = ¿?
Calor específico del Contenido = ¿?
¿ Hay algún cambio de estado del Contenido ?, por ejemplo Sólido --> Líquido
Caso afirmativo: Calor latente del contenido = ¿?


----------



## McCartneyMx (Ene 25, 2012)

Lo que se va a calentar son residuos de desechos de derivados de petroleo (pirolisis)(como llantas o asfalto). La idea es calentarlo para producirl esta reacción, pero hay que elevar la temperatura de los desechos a por lo menos 450°C


----------



## alvarotasco (Mar 1, 2013)

Buenas noches. tengo pensado hacer un calentador por inducción. La teoria que tengo es la siguiente:

1)Utilizar un convertidor AC/DC no controlado monofasico para obtener los DC, lógicamente utilizando un banco de condensadores para eliminar el rizado..

2) Utilizar un Inversor monofasico (DC/AC) con IGBTs el cual estará controlado por un DSP y utilizare drivers como el HCPL3120 para el elevar la tension que activará los IGBT.

3) En la carga utilizaré un circuito que me ayudará a encontrar su frecuencia natural para hacer poder ajustar la frecuencia de los IGBT, eso lo realizara un PLL implementado en el DSP.

Con respecto a la carga me nace una pregunta:

Que parámetros debo de tener en cuenta para poder dimensionar la bobina, y los condensadores que me harán la parte resonante. ?


----------



## alvarotasco (Jul 4, 2013)

Buenas noches a todos... después de un tiempo de ausencia quiero retomar este proyecto del horno de inducción, Una de mis debilidades es la programación, durante mi carrera de Ingeniería fue poco que programé UC.. (utilicé programación en Matlab, VHDl, Labview etc..). Pero bueno para eso existen libros y medios como este en donde podemos solicitar una orientación de las personas con mas conocimiento en el tema de programación de UC. Por que arranco con toda esa chachara jeje bueno he llegado a tener la necesidad de programar para esta aplicación, para no extenderme mas vamos al grano..

Como algunos saben un calentador de inducción esta conformador por un Inversor resonante en puente completo. (Bueno es la topologia en la que me he centrado) por tal motivo se necesita controlar ese puente inversor haciendo conmutar los transistores en nuestro caso IGBTs. En la figura 1 se presenta el puente inversor 





La carga en este caso R4 no interesa por ahora.. La lógica de control es Q1-Q4 ON mientras Q3-Q2 OFF..
Hay que tener en cuenta el tiempo muerto (dead time) que debe existir entre Q1-Q3 y Q2-Q4 con el fin que no vayan a conmutar al mismo tiempo y ocasione un corto, este tiempo va ha depender de los transistores Ton y Toff, bueno por ahora no entramos a la parte de potencia.







Bueno como dije en la introducción de este nuevo mensaje no soy experto programando Uc. De por si hasta ahora ando metido por completo en eso. Por tal motivo me decidí trabajar con los micros de Microchip en este caso el PIC18F4550, entonces para arranca con todo esta parte de control empece generando una señal PWM y variando su ciclo de trabajo con un Potenciometro RV1. Con respeto a este código tengo unas pequeñas preguntas, espero no estar violando las reglas del foro, ya que existe algunos espacios para publicar sobre programación, pero quiero hacer que este proyecto arranque desde lo minimo (arrancando con el control). Aquí va mi código en CCS



> #include <18F4550.h>
> #fuses INTRC_IO,NOWDT,NOPUT,NOPROTECT,BROWNOUT,NOMCLR,NOLVP
> #device adc=10
> #use delay(clock=8000000)
> ...



las preguntas son las siguientes:

En la parte donde se lee el adc  ( read_adc()/2.5) ese 2.5 lo seleccione al tanteo simulando en proteus y viendo mas o menos que cuando tenia el potenciometro en la mitad el ciclo fuera del 50% y así sucesivamente. ¿Como puedo sacar ese valor sin necesidad del tanteo? El potenciometro esta conectado a una tensión de 5vdc.

Como seleccionar el valor de ese potenciometro?

La idea de todo esto es generar dos señales PWM  - Una para (Q1-Q4) y la Otra para (Q2-Q3) y lógicamente con su tiempo muerto..

Nota: He averiguado que este micro tiene el un modulo ECCP Pero hasta ahora ando conociendo.

Gracias.. espero compartir ideas con los interesados..


----------



## alvarotasco (Jul 10, 2013)

Buenoo he trabajando en sacar las señales de control por medio del modulo ECCP del PIC pero no he tenido suerte.. He logrado obtener el desfase de 180 grados y un tiempo muerto.. Pero al variar el ciclo de trabajo la señal no es la esperada  quien me puede dar una accesoria.. Gracias.. Anexo las imagenes que tengo..






[/URL][/IMG]

















Bueno esas son las imagenes de lo implementado...

Y este es el codigo



> #include <18f4550.h>
> #fuses PLL1,CPUDIV1,NOWDT,INTRC_IO,NOPUT,NOBROWNOUT
> #device ADC=10
> #byte ECCP1DEL=0XFB7
> ...




Y asi es como quiero mis señales de control...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marcelodle (Jun 8, 2019)

Buenas noches amigos ,con respecto a este tema estoy por encarar también la construcción de un calentador por induccion , se puede usar la fuente de pc directamente ,tomando la tensión antes del rectificado final , no importa que sean 12 v ,lo que importa es la corriente ,para ello deberemos diseñar la bobina de carga con baja resistencia (impedancia en este caso ) para que circule la corriente que puede entregar la fuente (algunas hasta 35 amperes en 12 v )  Estamos de acuerdo en esto ?
Con respecto a controlar los MOSFET o igbt directamente con el pico ,no es lo correcto ya que estos entregan 5 v Max y los MOSFET necesitan más de 12 para entrar en saturación ,existen integrados dedicados a realizar esa adaptación y asegurar el disparo ,van entre el pico y la etapa de potencia
No puedo ver las imágenes


----------



## LU9ACE (Feb 6, 2021)

Elvis! dijo:


> El calentador por induccion calienta materiales ferricos solamente..Y estos materiales son los que transfieren el calor a los alimentos..Los alimentos por si solos no pueden ser calentados
> 
> Un saludo!




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 6, 2021

El inductor no induce en todo(?)
material conductor ?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2021)

LU9ACE dijo:


> El inductor no induce en todo(?)
> material conductor ?


Para que se induzcan corrientes debe ser conductor, pero para generar calor necesitás que la resistividad del material esté dentro de un cierto rango. 
Materiales como cobre o aluminio son de baja resistividad y necesitarían corrientes inducidas altas para un calentamiento razonable. El hierro en cambio es de mayor resistividad y de paso ferromagnético, que ayuda a que el campo magnético se disperse menos.


----------

